

Morality of having to pay for gov't/ANSI standards, data? - Skeletor

http://www.wpc-edi.com/content/view/400/199/
I'm working on a startup in the healthcare IT space and in order to support medical billing you have to have these ANSI standard data transactions.  As a programmer it seems immoral to have to pay for these data standards.  I don't see any advantage to the general good to keep these standards private and provide barriers into the healthcare IT market that desperately needs innovation.<p>How do you come to terms with common industry practices like these that just seem wrong?
======
wmf
Carl Malamud is trying to fix these sorts of problems; perhaps you should ask
him how you can help.

